# CE Items



## Technocrat (17. Mai 2012)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich die Ingame-Items der CE her, die Farben und die Engelsflügel? Irgendwie bin ich wohl zu blöd um die zu finden...




Wenn es aber jemand weiß, wäre ich für eine Antwortsehr dankbar.


----------



## Königmarcus (17. Mai 2012)

die hast du automatisch im inventar (sind 1-platz gegenstände)


----------



## orkman (17. Mai 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man eigentlich die Ingame-Items der CE her, die Farben und die Engelsflügel? Irgendwie bin ich wohl zu blöd um die zu finden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bekommt die eigentlich jeder char oder nur der erste ? ich hab eine CE aber noch nicht angefangen zu spielen


----------



## Getränkefachmann (17. Mai 2012)

Die bekommt jeder Char.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Mai 2012)

Außer, der Char wurde mit der normalen Version erstellt. Deswegen hatte mein Char die Items nicht, weil ich meine CE erst später bekam, nachdem ich mit der Download-Version schon gespielt hatte.




Danke allen, die geantwortet haben!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2012)

jo aber sind accbound, ce char erstellen, in kiste packen und mit nonce char rausholen


----------

